# A flor de piel



## Vero

i've heard this phrase but am unsure of how i would translate- Vikki, Jacinta
anyone- help!!
context:
in this interview the film director is talking about the french new wave cinema, his director of photography's approach to the film...
the dictionary has "skin-deep"... as the english translation, 

any help helps.


----------



## Vicki

I think "a flor de piel" here means something like "with great emotion", "sensitively," "passionately", etc. That would make sense in the context of a director or cinematographer's style, way of working with actors, etc.

This would be consistent with "skin-deep" -- that is, emotions on the surface, not hidden -- in English, "...on the sleeve" in some contexts.

Perhaps someone can correct, clarify or expand on this...

Vicki


----------



## Gold

I think that "a flor de piel" means "out in the open", something that can be seen readily.
"skin deep" means superficial, without substance, without much thought behind it.


----------



## Celeste

A flor de piel is something that is vivid, that is always with you
te llevo a flor de piel= I always remember you (and the feelings  
I have seen it translated as "under the skin"...


----------



## Capellone

Hola,

  Esta alguien por aqui quien me pueda decir que significa "a flor de piel" ?

Muchas gracias


----------



## destiny33

hola
a flor de = on the surface of 
piel = skin


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Es una frase que indica que algo está expuesto, por ejemplo:
Tenía sus sentimientos a flor de piel= tenía sus sentimientos expuestos (entendido como vulnerables)
La herida estaba a flor de piel= La herida estaba expuesta
Espero ayudar  
Saludos


----------



## gian_eagle

Capellone said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Esta alguien por aqui quien me pueda decir que significa "a flor de piel" ?
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
Capellone, tienes el contexto de la frase?

porque, como dice tigger_uhuhu, sería "to be exposed" o algo por el estilo.


----------



## gian_eagle

miren lo que encontré en este diccionario:
http://www.spanishhabitat.com/learn-spanish/index.php?lettereng=E

*Edgy* = nervioso; con los nervios *a flor de piel*


----------



## Capellone

El contexto: Porque de siempre te he llevado a flor de piel (Una cancion de Julio Iglesias).


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Porque siempre te he tenido presente
Porque siempre te he sentido cerca
¿...?


----------



## gian_eagle

ah... es diferente

"llevar a flor de piel" = tener presente

"estar a flor de piel" = estar nervioso, con los pelos de punta


----------



## Lucas99

Como la puedo traducir mas correcto...explicadme un poco porfa...
"A las que un dia ame 
Siempre recordare 
Con la ternura a flor de piel."


----------



## Lucas99

"Es una frase que indica que algo está expuesto, por ejemplo:
Tenía sus sentimientos a flor de piel= tenía sus sentimientos expuestos (entendido como vulnerables)
La herida estaba a flor de piel= La herida estaba expuesta"


Hola! 
pero diciendo la verdad no lo entendi bien. Pero yo no entiendo como una de esas palabras puede expresar lo que esta en las frases de las canciones. Preferia que me lo expliques
mas claro, si es posible. 

Gracias...


----------



## gian_eagle

Según lo que dices, Lucas99... A flor de piel = exposed injury??


----------



## rhigginson

That day, I always remember the(your) skin with the tenderness of a flower


----------



## Snoop Puss

This is a beautiful expression but one that is really difficult to translate well into English. The French also use "à fleur de peau". Dictionaries give all kinds of translations: edgy, nervous, sensitive, highly strung. None of these really do justice to the phrase you give. Essentially, your emotions are barely contained and could rise to the surface at any moment. I've just looked up "skittish" in my thesaurus to see what I'd find. Lots of possibles but nothing that's quite right. Let me know if you come up with anything as poetic as the original.


----------



## aurilla

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> This is a beautiful expression but one that is really difficult to translate well into English. The French also use "à fleur de peau". Dictionaries give all kinds of translations: edgy, nervous, sensitive, highly strung. None of these really do justice to the phrase you give. Essentially, your emotions are barely contained and could rise to the surface at any moment. I've just looked up "skittish" in my thesaurus to see what I'd find. Lots of possibles but nothing that's quite right. Let me know if you come up with anything as poetic as the original.


 
The closest expression I can suggest that compares is: "wearing her heart/emotions on her sleeve."


----------



## begoña fernandez

Lucas99 said:
			
		

> Como la puedo traducir mas correcto...explicadme un poco porfa...
> "A las que un dia ame
> Siempre recordare
> Con la ternura a flor de piel."


Hi Lucas,

Lo más parecido creo que es "under my skin"

Those I once loved I will always remember with tenderness under my skin

saludos
BF


----------



## Grey Fox

aurilla said:
			
		

> The closest expression I can suggest that compares is: "wearing her heart/emotions on her sleeve."


 
But in the English-speaking culture that, too, has shades of being all show and little deep-down substance. 

I think this is a strongly cultural thing, and why for example (especially Brits!) get accused of being "cold" and "stand-offish", and why the formal kissing (on the cheek) of total strangers, may seem almost offensively invasive, and then once everyone decides it's nice to be "huggy-feely" those who have "kiss" conceptually tied up with intimacy and love go and make an even worse offence by doing it on the mouth! 

Finding the right wording, phrase, saying, has to be very carefully matched to not only the linguistic but the cultural and emotional context.

I'm reading this forum thread precisely because I'm trying to get to the bottom of how to square "a flor de piel" with praising the kind of teacher who is more than just "a born teacher" or "it comes naturally" but being passionate about it, self-sacrificingly, and evidently committed, in deed not only in word". All of that, in a lovely poetic phrase. And let's not forget "flor" when talking about "piel" as leather - it's the kind of leather that is made by splitting the hide and exposing the soft tender flesh, the very top quality!

Grey Fox

--
"Language is the source of misunderstandings" - Antoine de Saint-Exupery


----------



## aurilla

"A las que un dia ame 
Siempre recordare 
Con la ternura a flor de piel."

"I will remember all those
whom I once loved
with heartfelt tenderness."


----------



## rcgy

Celeste said:


> A flor de piel is something that is vivid, that is always with you
> te llevo a flor de piel= I always remember you (and the feelings
> I have seen it translated as "under the skin"...


 
So could it be that it's analogous to the term used in the old song "Under My Skin" by Frank Sinatra?

> I've got you under my skin
> I've got you deep in the heart of me
> So deep in my heart, that you're really a part of me
> I've got you under my skin

I have to say, though, *Gold* may have a point:



Gold said:


> I think that "a flor de piel" means "out in the open", something that can be seen readily.
> "skin deep" means superficial, without substance, without much thought behind it.


 
My gut tells me it's a hybrid of the two, meaning something to the effect of _*so vivid that it surfaces to the skin and can be clearly seen/felt*_. I keep thinking of the Julio Iglesias song:

> Por ese amor que tú me das 
> Por ser así
> Así no más
> Porque a mi amor tu amor es fiel 
> Porque de siempre te he llevado
> A flor de piel

The floor is yours, Julio


----------



## Gabriela Mistral

Could someone please explain what this phrase means: sensibilidad aflor de piel.  Thank you.


----------



## Gabriela Mistral

Very helpful!  Thank you.  I loved the poem Julio wrote or quotes.

I was rude and forgot to thank everyone for the replies to my question about sensibilidad a flor de piel.

Muchas gracias a todos.

Gabriela Mistral


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

... aflor de piel 
... a flor de piel 



Gabriela Mistral said:


> Could someone please explain what this phrase means: sensibilidad aflor de piel. Thank you.


----------



## srw236

I will always remember
those I once loved
With unabashed tenderness

...or "with a tenderness I cannot hide"
... or "with ever-present tenderness"

It really has nothing to do with "skin" -- the expression is metaphorical (although it has to do with the sensation of feeling something prickling under your skin when it has to do with emotions/nervousness)


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

srw236 said:


> I will always remember
> those I once loved
> With unabashed tenderness
> 
> ...or "with a tenderness I cannot hide"
> ... or "with ever-present tenderness"
> 
> It really has nothing to do with "skin" -- the expression is metaphorical (although it has to do with the sensation of feeling something prickling under your skin when it has to do with emotions/nervousness)


You are right. It's just as metaphorical as Frank Sinatra's _'I've got you under my skin_'.


----------



## gilfromaustintx

please help me interpret "a flor de piel"  in the following sentence:

Las personas sentimentales son faciles de detectar.  Son sensitivos y llevan el corazon a flor de piel.

Thanks.


----------



## Fedman3

The equivalent expression in English is...

They wear their hearts on their sleeves.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

"_A flor de piel_" significa que es evidente, que se nota fácilmente.


----------



## cipotarebelde

I will always remember those whom I once loved with deep tenderness.

The phrase is poetic, in a broader context or with interpretation I would even read it as a raw tenderness. In fact, tenderness in English is a very good word (poetically speaking) because "tender" means both gentle and highly sensitive.

Wearing your heart on your sleeve is culturally interesting, isn't it? My sense is that it implies a slight criticism in English when you say it about someone else. But, in a flor de piel, I have never thought as critical, only descriptive.


----------



## Pita7

begoña fernandez said:


> Hi Lucas,
> 
> Lo más parecido creo que es "under my skin"
> 
> Those I once loved I will always remember with tenderness under my skin
> 
> saludos
> BF


 
I would say: 
"For those I once loved
I will remember them always with a deep and abiding affection."
Saludos


----------



## matthewstands

Grey Fox: "But in the English-speaking culture that, too, has shades of being all show and little deep-down substance."

You speak of English-speaking culture as if it were one, and give an example of British tepidness. However, if you are familiar with English culture, then you should be aware that Shakespeare's Othello uses "to wear my heart upon my sleeve" to describe revealing his true feelings and intentions.

This is quite the opposite of what you say, that the phrase "has shades of being all show and little deep-down substance". I realize your intention is to clarify the "cultural and emotional context," but you have only muddied the waters.

The Spanish phrase "a flor de piel" is very close, as a cultural equivalent, to "wear my heart on my sleeve." It is to reveal or expose one's inner life, thoughts, emotions, concerns.

To have someone or something "under my skin" is also inaccurate for it connotes something that is concealed. I workable yet clumsy phrase might be "out in the open" but it lacks the poetry of "my heart on my sleeve."


----------



## albertovidal

*a flor de piel: * *a **~** de piel.* * 1.     * loc. adj. Sensible, fácil, pronto.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## liciar

srw236 said:


> With unabashed tenderness



Unabashedly is a pretty good option... another one could be "with raw emotion."


----------



## Pita7

How about tenderly and with an open heart?


----------

